
IPCC special report on the impacts of global warming of 1.5 °C - mempko
http://ipcc.ch/report/sr15/
======
mempko
I would love to hear if there are any efforts in the computer industry to help
deal with this great challenge. Seems we, as professionals, are going to be
essential here.

